# بطبيعة الحااااااااال ( متجدد ) !!



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

** ابن القهوجى لما يحب يرضع ( يسقف لامة )*
** مصاحبة ( بائع البلح ) فى الصيف افضل لانة ( بيرطب ) الجو *
** يوصف بائع (الجرجير) صاحب الاسرة الكبيرة بان لديه (حزمة) عيال  *
** ان يطلق الناس على اطفال ( مفتش الاثار ) لفظ مساخيط*
** الاغنية المفضلة ( للجزارين ) ................ ( لحم ) الخلود*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



> *مصاحبة ( بائع البلح ) فى الصيف افضل لانة ( بيرطب ) الجو *​



*هههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*هههههههههههههه

ووووونعم الحكم ياريس *​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نكتة يا بيتر

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *موضوع لذيذ*​
> 
> *شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا r0o0o0ky*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *ووووونعم الحكم ياريس *​


 
* ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نكتة يا بيتر
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  خاطى ونادم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

هههههههههههههه
حكم حكم يعنى 
مش اى كلام 
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## كوك (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

_ههههههههههههه_


_جمال اوى _

_ميرسى جدا _

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kajo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

لحم الخلود 

ده فلم مش اغنيه


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حكم حكم يعنى
> مش اى كلام
> ...


 
* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



كوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_​
> 
> 
> _جمال اوى _​
> ...


* شكرا يا كوك*​


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



kajo قال:


> لحم الخلود
> 
> ده فلم مش اغنيه


 
* هههههههههههههههه*
*لماح ياواد*
*مهى اغنيه لحم الخلود*
*فى*
*فيلم لحم الخلود*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kajo*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*تكمله*​** المركز المفضل لابن ( بائع المخلل ) فى فريق الكورة باك( لفت )*
** حجرة صالون ( البواب ) 4 ( دكك ) + ترابيزة*
** مفتش الاثار اذا غاب لا يعثروا له على ( اثر ) *


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*تكمله​* فى بيت صاحب (القناة الفضائيه )... النكد ( حصرى )
* ( خريج الحقوق ) اذا اكمل دراسته فى معهد الموسيقى يتخصص (قانون)
* ( تاجر المبيدات الحشريه ) بيحب مراتة لدرجة (الابادة )
* زوجة( الصحفى) تغسل الغسيل وهو ( ينشرة)
* (المدرسة ) تمسح الاكل من حوالين بؤ عيالها ( بالبشاورة )
*


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الكلام الجامد *
*ده بس*
*منكم نستفيد ياريس*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



> ** ( تاجر المبيدات الحشريه ) بيحب مراتة لدرجة (الابادة** )*


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*اصيل بجد*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

جامدين اوى اوى 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الجمال ده يا بيتر 
بجد حلوين اوى
​*


----------



## BITAR (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه الكلام الجامد *
> *ده بس*
> *منكم نستفيد ياريس*
> *ههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*جامد جامد*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## BITAR (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *اصيل بجد*
> *ههههههههههه*


*هى مش اصاله*
*هى تخصص*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  twety*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

* ابن القهوجى لما يحب يرضع ( يسقف لامة )​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه يا بيتر​


----------



## twety (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*الطبع غلاب برضه*
*هههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



swety koky girl قال:


> * ابن القهوجى لما يحب يرضع ( يسقف لامة )
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه يا بيتر​


* ركزى ماذا تقصدين بالتحفه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *الطبع غلاب برضه*
> *هههههههه*


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا الطبع يغلب التطبع*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*ههههههههههههه

ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى بس

ميرسى بيتر​*


----------



## dark_angel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*ان يطلق الناس على اطفال ( مفتش الاثار ) لفظ مساخيط*

*ليه كده يا ابنى انا فى يوم سوف اصبح مفتش اثار كده هتخلينى  هرجع فى كلامى و مش هخلف*​


----------



## BITAR (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*بمناسبه عيد الاضحى*​** القهوجى يرص اللحمه على وش الفته ( بالماشه )*
** ان يصر تاجر الموبايلات على شراء الخروف (بضمان) سنتين *
** المكوجى يدوس على البوفتيك ( بالمكوة )*
** الصياد يطلع اللحمة من الشوربة (بالسنارة) *
** ان يستحم الحاتى (بالنيفة) و الصابونة *


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوى*
*بتجيب الحاجات دى منين بس*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

ههههههه موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى بس*​
> 
> *ميرسى بيتر*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*

* شكرا على المجامله*
*يا sameh7610*​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



dark_angel قال:


> *ان يطلق الناس على اطفال ( مفتش الاثار ) لفظ مساخيط*
> 
> 
> *ليه كده يا( ابنى) انا فى يوم سوف اصبح مفتش اثار كده هتخلينى هرجع فى كلامى و مش هخلف*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هى جت فيك*
*وبعدين ابنك ومش هتخلف صعبه قوى*
*خاصا ان انا عندى 46 سنه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يالهوى*
> *بتجيب الحاجات دى منين بس*
> *هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*من الطبيعة*
*وفى الحال*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههه موضوع جميل جداااااااا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


* شكرا يا الملكة العراقية*​


----------



## cuteledia (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*يا سلام هي دي الحكم ولا بلاش
هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا​*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



cuteledia قال:


> *يا سلام هي دي الحكم ولا بلاش​*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا*​


* شكرا cuteledia*​


----------



## monygirl (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين كتير .ميرسى كتير يابيتر


----------



## BITAR (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



monygirl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين كتير .ميرسى كتير يابيتر


* شكرا monygirl*​


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*تابع*​** اذا اسرف (المذيع) فى اكل الملوخية يجيلة ( ارسال )*
** (الراقصة ) تروح ادارة المرور علشان تعمل ( نمرة )*
** عندما يشعر ( الصحفى ) بالارهاق يركن على (العامود )*
** ان يخشى الناس دخول محل ( الساعاتى ) لانه كلة ( عقارب )*
** زوجة ( سواق التاكسى ) اذا زعلت منه تربط على راسها فوطه (صفرا ) *​


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

** عسكرى المطافى يفضل السكن فى ( حرايق القبة )*
** لاعبه السيرك ( تشقلب)  حياه جوزها  *
** ان تكون بنت الصحفيه ( نسخة ) منها *
** ان تطلب زوجة طبيب الاسنان ( الخلع ) لانه ( فك ) منها*
** امنيه حياه ( الاقرع ) ان يسمع كلمه ( نعيما )*


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

** عسكرى المطافى يفضل السكن فى ( حرايق القبة )*
** لاعبه السيرك ( تشقلب)  حياه جوزها  *
** ان تكون بنت الصحفيه ( نسخة ) منها *
** ان تطلب زوجة طبيب الاسنان ( الخلع ) لانه ( فك ) منها*
** امنيه حياه ( الاقرع ) ان يسمع كلمه ( نعيما )*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*تابع*​** موبايل القهوجى لا يرد لا ( الكنكة) واقعة*
** عندما يغضب (الجزار)من ابنه يقول له اغرب عن وجهى عليك ( اللحمة )*
** ان يكتب( الشيال ) فى السيره الذاتيه انه رجل ( احمال ) *
** تاجر ( الفراخ ) قبل ما يدخل الحمام ( ينقر ) على الباب*
** عندما يعقد المأزون قران ( الكهربائى ) ولا يجد منديلا.... يضطر يلف ايد الكهربائى وايد حماة ( بالشيكرتون )*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



BITAR قال:


> ** ابن القهوجى لما يحب يرضع ( يسقف لامة )*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى Bitar
> حلوووووووين اوى​*​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



> ** ابن القهوجى لما يحب يرضع ( يسقف لامة )*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا بريسكلا*​


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*بطبيعة الحال*​** الشخصية التاريخية المفضلة ( للكهربائى ) السلطان ( قلاووظ )*
** أن تفسخ ( المذيعة ) خطبتها لان خطيبها مش على (هواها )*
** ان يعانى ( نجار الباب والشباك ) من الام( المفاصل )*
** اذا فتشوا ( السماك ) يطلعوا من جيبه ( مشط)*
** ( الحلوانى ) يستعمل كمبيوتر  3 ( كيكة )*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*الموضوع متجدد*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

*هههههههههه
جميلة قووى
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kingmena (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: بطبيعة الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> _*جميلة قووى*_
> _*تسلم ايديك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* شكرا سندريلا2009*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*موضوع جامد يا استاذ بيتر*
*تسلم ايدك*
*متابعه معاك*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2009)

*1 - ان يسهم صاحب مصنع المكرونة فى اثراء الحركة (الشعرية)*
*2 - ان مرات مدير البنك تطلب الخلع لأن زوجها بدون (فايدة)*
*3 - معظم الجزارين من مواليد برج (الثور)*
*4 - لما يخرج موظف السنترال على المعاش يكتب على شقته (غير موجود بالخدمة)*
*5 - خبير الأستشعار عن بعد ليلة زفافه ينام فى اوضة والعروسة فى اوضة ( تانية )*
*6 - المكوجى يدخل على مراته (مفرود)*


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع جامد يا استاذ بيتر*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> ...


* شكرا للمتابعة*
*يا mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2009)

*1 - مرات تاجر الأسمنت بتشرب ( الشكاير) من وراه
2 - ان يكون حمام الدجال بلا ابواب فليس بينه وبين اهل بيته ( حجاب)
3 - موظف البورصة دائما (مسهم)
4 - مرات تاجر القطن بتاخد منه المصروف ( بالتيلة )
5 - ان مرات مهندس الرصف تطلب الخلع لأنه (مزفت عيشتها)
6 - صاحب مصنع الطوب دايما (قالب من مراته)*


----------



## المجدلية (19 مايو 2009)

_هههههههههههههههه جميل +++ ربنا يباركك_


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2009)

Naglaa_y قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه جميل +++ ربنا يباركك_


*شكرا  Naglaa_y*​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

*جميلة يا بيتر وضحكتنى اكتير*
*واعطيتها تقييم كمان*
*ميرسى لها البسمة الحلوة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه جميل +++ ربنا يباركك_


* شكرا المجدلية*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميلة يا بيتر وضحكتنى اكتير*
> 
> *واعطيتها تقييم كمان*
> *ميرسى لها البسمة الحلوة*
> ...


* شكرا come with me*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

موضوع جامد جدا 
وبطبيعه الخال مينفعش نرج غير لما نسيب رد


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا
> وبطبيعه الخال مينفعش نرج غير لما نسيب رد


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  abokaf2020*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2009)

*هههههههه
جميلة قووى
ضحكتنى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*



			(المدرسة ) تمسح الاكل من حوالين بؤ عيالها ( بالبشاورة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه كدة بس 

عملنالكم ايه احنا هاترك المهنة قبل الزواج​*


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*ليه كدة بس *_​
> 
> _*عملنالكم ايه احنا هاترك المهنة قبل الزواج*_​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*هو حد لاقى شغل*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا engy_love_jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههه​*
> _*جميلة قووى*_
> _*ضحكتنى*_
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> ...


* شكرا سندريلا2009*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلويين بيترررررر*​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
ميرسي استاذ بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *حلويين بيترررررر*​


* شكرا happy angel*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين اوى
> 
> ميرسي استاذ بيتر​


* منورة يا M a r i a m*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يونيو 2009)

*1 - ابن بتاع المفاتيح ( نسخة ) منه*
*2 - صاحب شركة المحمول يشترى اللحمه ( بالشريحة )*
*3 - ابن مفتش التموين يسقط فى كل المواد وينجح فى (المواد التموينية) فقط *
*4 - ان ترفض الفتاه الارتباط بموظف السيرك لانه ( مهرج )*
*5 - ان يحرر لابن الصيدلى محضر غش ( بشريط برشام )*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه جميلة اوى يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (21 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههه جميلة اوى يا بيتر


* شكرا مرمورة الكركورة*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2009)

*بطبيعة الحااااااااااااااال*​** - ابن ( الصحفى ) لما يزغزغوة يقول ( عمود ) من الضحك*
** - مغنى (الاوبرا) يطلق مراتة علشان ( بتعلى صوتها) علية*
** - ان يشكوا الرجل من زوجتة ( الخادمة ) لانها اعتادت (تنظيف) جيوبة  *
** - ان يعشق طبيب (التخدير) رياضة (البنج ) بونج *
** - ان يحيل ( الفلاح ) حياة زوجتة الى جحيم لانه ( زرع) الشر جواها *
** - ان ينتقد الناس ( تاجر المرايات ) لانة (شايف نفسة ) شويه*


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2009)

*المشاركات متجددة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sosana (3 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جامدين اوووووي


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جامدين اوووووي


* شكرا sosana*​


----------



## BITAR (8 أغسطس 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال*​*1 - مرات النجار ( تدعك ) له ظهرة (بالصنفرة )*
*2 - ان ينتهى الحال ( بالمهندس الزراعى ) الى مستشفى الامراض ( الحقليه )*
*3 - مذيعه ( الاذاعة ) شديدة فى بيتها لان كلمتها ( مسموعة )*
*4 - ( تاجر القطن ) يمشى (منفوش)*
*5 - الناس تنام بعد الظهر وتاجر ( الليمون ) ينام بعد ( العصر )*
*6 - ان ينصرف الناس عن صاحب شركه التسجيلات(الصوتيه) لانهم زهقوامن (اسطواناته)*


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2009)

*بطبيعه الحال*

*بمناسبه رمضان*
​*1 - بنت تاجر( البلح)الوحيده التى توصف بأنها ( ناشفه وحلوه )
2 - الفول على مائدة افطار المدرس ( مقرر )
3 - ان يصاب بائع ( المكسرات ) بألتهاب ( اللوزه )
4 - اسعد ايام د / هانى هلال ليله ( الرؤية )
5 - مرات (المنجد) من كتر حبها فيه تحشى له القطايف ( بالقطن )*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوين اوووووووووووووى
ميررررررسى جدااااااا يا استاذ بيتر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

تحفة بجد يا أستاذ بيتر 

بجد عاجبتنى اخر مشاركة بتاعت رمضان دى 

ولجل رمضان وطيبة قلبه يثبت لفترة :t33:*​


----------



## hanan fahim (30 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين قوى


----------



## marmora83 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة بتاعه ابن القهوجى 


ميرسى ليك على النكت الحلوة​


----------



## twety (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه *
*حلوين بجد الجداد دول*

*نفسى ارعف بتجيبهم ازاى دول*
*بجد كلام فى المضموون*
*هههههههههه*

*منتحرمش يا فندم*


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال*​** بتاع الفول يسمى بنته ( قدريه )*
** فى رمضان ( الحلاق ) يحلق دقنه ويطول ( القطايف )*
** ابن بياع ( قمر الدين ) دمه خفيف وهو فى ( اللفه )*
** ( البلطجى ) يكسر صيامه بشومه *
** ان ترفض الفتاه الارتباط( بتاجر البلح ) لان (النوايه) مش تمام*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين جدااا يا مستر بيتر
ميررررررسى جدااا
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## twety (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*



ان ترفض الفتاه الارتباط( بتاجر البلح ) لان (النوايه) مش تمام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههههههه
نفسى اعرف بتجيبهم منييييييييييييين

تقييم لصاحب احلى مواضيع 
منتظرين المزيد

*


----------



## BITAR (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال*​** الفران هو االوحيد الذى لا يتعب من ( الوقفه )*
** ابو عين زايغة يبص للستات من ( كحك لكحك )*
** بتاع البمب عليه حركات ( تفرقع )*
** اذا طلبت الزوجه من زوجها الموظف فلوس الكحك يقولها ( منين )*
** الرقاصه توفر على الفرن ( الصاجات )*
** هديه تاجر لوازم الكحك والبسكوت لابنه ( فانيليا بحمالات )*​​


----------



## مريم12 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا استاذ بيتر
ميرررررسى جدا
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*بصراحه كلهم تحفه يا بيترررر
 ميرسى على البسمه الحلوه دى ومستنين تانى *


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*



* ابو عين زايغة يبص للستات من ( كحك لكحك )
* الرقاصه توفر على الفرن ( الصاجات )

* هديه تاجر لوازم الكحك والبسكوت لابنه ( فانيليا بحمالات )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كالعادة كلهم عسل بجد
هههههههههههه

*


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*بطبيعه الحال*
​** رئيس شبكة المياه يفضل ( شوربة المواسير)
* مامور الجمرك احلامه ( ورديه )
* ان يتولى تاجر الثلج رئاسة جمعيه اصدقاء ( السائح )
* ان تفضل الفتاه الارتباط بتاجر الدخان لانه ( معسل )
* زوجة طبيب العيون تحط له الصلصه على الرز ( بالقطارة )
* مرات السماك تشيل القشر من راس ابنها ( بالسكينه )*


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*



* ان تفضل الفتاه الارتباط بتاجر الدخان لانه ( معسل )
* زوجة طبيب العيون تحط له الصلصه على الرز ( بالقطارة )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههه فظييييعه بجد
ملاقيش عندك حاجه
لدكتور الاسنان طيب ههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد تحفة يا مستر بيتر
ميررررسى جداا على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد  كلهم تحفه يا استاذ بيتر *
*تسلم ايدك*
*متابعه معاكم*​


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههيا مستر بيتر يا مظبطنا
والنبى هات لتويتى حاجة للسنان قبل الفرح ههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

كلها نكت رائعه ودمها خفيف جدا

شكرا ليكم

يا غااااالى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 سبتمبر 2009)

** ان تفضل الفتاه الارتباط بتاجر الدخان لانه ( معسل )

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة دى 
حلوين قوى قوووووى يا بيتر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *بطبيعه الحال*​
> 
> ** رئيس شبكة المياه يفضل ( شوربة المواسير)*
> ** مامور الجمرك احلامه ( ورديه )*
> ...


 
جمال جدا 
ميرررررسى ليك استاذ بيتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوين كتير
يسلموو ديااااتك


----------



## SALVATION (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*



* رئيس شبكة المياه يفضل ( شوربة المواسير)
* ان تفضل الفتاه الارتباط بتاجر الدخان لانه ( معسل )

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا كمان عجبونى الاتنين دول اوى 
حقيقى تحفة
ومتابع 
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## yousteka (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

كلهم جامدين خالص يا استاذي بجد

تسلم ايد حضرتك

وفي انتظار المزيد​


----------



## vetaa (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههه*
*مجموعه حلوة خالص*


----------



## dodoz (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييييييك*
*جامديييييييييين جدااااااااا*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحفة بجد يا استاذ بيتر*
*تسلم ايدك على البسمة الحلوزة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رائع 

شكرا  بيتر*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه فظييييعه بجد
> ملاقيش عندك حاجه
> لدكتور الاسنان طيب ههههههههه*


*غالى والطلب رخيص
بطبيعه الحال ان يراس نقابه اطباء الاسنان اكبر الاعضاء( سنا)
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال*
** مرات الفران تحمى عيالها و(تفردهم) فى الهوا*
** السباك لا يستريح للزوجه ( الشفاطه)*
** ان يفخر تاجر الحديد بان زريته من ( صلبه** )*
** ان تغضب المراه من زوجها المرشد السياحى لانه غاوى( يفرج) الناس عليها*​


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

كلهم حلوين اووووووووووووووى يا بيتر 

المزيد ​


----------



## كاترين مرقص (30 سبتمبر 2009)

mercy awy ya pitter


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> * ان تغضب المراه من زوجها المرشد السياحى لانه غاوى( يفرج) الناس عليها



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى دى قوووووى تحفة
ميرسى ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال 
*** (سواق القطر) قبل مايدخل البيت (يصفر)
* (اللبان) يقابل حماته من غير (وش)
* ( النجار) يظبط حواجب مراته (بالفارة)
* (عضو مجلس الشعب) يدخل المطعم ويطلب الغدا حسب (اللائحة)
* ان يجيد تاجر البويات (مداهنة) الناس
* ان يستغنى (الحلاق) عن مياه الثلاجة فى الصيف ويكتفى بوضع يده على مواسير( المياه*)​


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*



غالى والطلب رخيص
بطبيعه الحال ان يراس نقابه اطباء الاسنان اكبر الاعضاء( سنا)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة قوى دى بجد
ميرسى خالص يا فندم *


----------



## كيرلس2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى اوى اوى

ميرسى لك على خدمتك 

والرب يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## BITAR (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحااااااااااااااااااااااااااال *​** ان يكتب ( عسكرى المرور ) داخل حمام منزله ( ممنوع استعمال الات التنبيه )*
** مرات ( الطباخ ) تدعك ظهر اطفالها بسلك ( المواعين )*
** صاحب شركة الاتصالات المحمول لما يحب يصطاد سمك ( يسقط الشبكه )*
** ان تقول قارئة الفنجان ( لتاجر الطيور ) قدامك سكة ( زفر )*
** ابن بتاع العصير القصب يخرج من الامتحان الشفوى يقول ( عصرونى )*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين جدا *
*ميرسي ليك يا فندم*​


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا مستر بيتر
مستنين الباقى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## twety (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*



 صاحب شركة الاتصالات المحمول لما يحب يصطاد سمك ( يسقط الشبكه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههه
حلوة دى عجبتنى وفكرة برضه

ميرسى يا فندم *


----------



## BITAR (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*بطبيعه الحااااااااااااااااااااااال*​** الجرسون ليله زفافة يلبس بابيون ويحط فوطة على ايدة*
** مرات تاجر السلاح تخرج من حياته من تالت طلقة*
** الطبيب الشرعى اذا اتخانق مع مراتة يشرحها*
** صانع النظارات قلبة حجر*
** ان يوصف تاجر المنتجات الجلدية بأنة طبيعى*​


----------



## مريم12 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*تحفة و جميلة بجد*
*ميرررسى يا مستر بيتر*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*بجد حلوين خالص*
*وحلو الجرسون ده والطبيب الشرعى*

*يدوووووووم يا فندم *


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*بطبيعه الحااااااااااااااااااااااال*​** (الطباخ ) قبل ما يبوس ابنه ( يدوقه )*
** ان تعرب زوجة ( تاجر الاحذية )عن اعجابها به لانه (جوز مريح)*
** ان يوصف (الاقرع ) بانه رجل ( واضح ) *
** ان ترفض المراه الاستمرار مع زوجها (مروض الكلاب) لانه بيلعب (بديله)*
** ان يعين السفير على منزله خفيرين احدهما (خفير مفوض) والثانى (خفير فوق العادة)*


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال فى العيد*​** الميكانيكى عندما يسلخ الخروف ينام تحتة*
** طبيب العيون يشرب الشوربه بالقطارة*
** مرات المكوجى تنظف الكرشة بالبنزين*
** مرات تاجر المبيدات ترش الخل على وش الفتة بالبخاخة*
** طبيب المخ والاعصاب قبل ماياكل سندوتش المخ يعمل عليه اشعة مقطعية*
** ان يقبض على الجزار المشاكس بتهمة اثارة الشغت*​


----------



## twety (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة بتاعت طبيب العيون دى*

*بجد فظاع المرة دى*
*يدووووم يا فندم *


----------



## نونوس14 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*بطبيعة الحال 
*​** بتاع الكشرى  اذا خبط على اى باب يعرفوه من الدقة*
** محصل بوابات المرور على الطريق السريع مراتة كارته*
** مرات الجناينى فساتينها مشجرة*
** مرات تاجر المبيدات ترش الخل على وش الفتة بالبخاخة*
** طبيب الاورام يسمى بنته حميده*
** المقاول يسلم زوجته ميزانيه البيت ( الاكل وخلافه ) فى مظاريف مغلقة*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 فبراير 2010)




----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2010)

*بطبيعه الكاس ( كأس افريقيه )*​** ان تفخر (دار المسنين ) بانجازات ( جدو )*
** ان يكتب (اصحاب المناحل ) على علب العسل ( حسن ) ابيض وحلاوته ( شحاته )*
** ( الشعراء ) اكثر الناس سعاده بـ ( رباعية ) الجزائر*
** ان يشعر ( اصحاب شركات المحمول ) من ( شبكه ) الحضرى *
** ان يشتد الاقبال على سماع اغنيه ( غانا ) الهوى ( غانا )*
** ان تتغير نظره الناس للبطيخ الاقرع بعد تالق وائل جمعه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههه
فى منتهى الجمال استاذ بيتر 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههه تحففففففففففه
ميرررسى يا بيتر انك خليتنى استقبل يومى  بابتسامه 
ربنا يخليك *


----------



## SALVATION (6 فبراير 2010)

*



 ان تتغير نظره الناس للبطيخ الاقرع بعد تالق وائل جمعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

بجد تسلم ايدك
صباحك روعة بأذن يسوع انت وكل اسرتك*​


----------



## Mason (11 فبراير 2010)

_هههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جمال أوى _
_ميرسى على النكت_​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2010)

*بطبيعه الحال*​** النكد فى بيت صاحب السينما عرض مستمر *
** زوجة سائق التاكسى قبل ما تتحدث معه تقوله فاضى يا اسطى*
** الطعمجى قبل ما يشتغل يشرب شاى علشان يعدل الطاسه*
** الطباخ لما يغضب من مراته يحمر ليها عينيه*
** كمسارى القطار طول الليل رايح جاى فى الشقه*
** ان يطالب الميكانيكيه بحقهم فى الاشراف على ورش عمل المؤتمرات الثقافيه*​


----------



## مريم12 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رائعة
ميررررسى مستر بيتر
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور حلوين خالص 
ربنا يبارك حيلتك


----------



## mera97 (13 مارس 2010)

*تعليقات رائعه
شكر*​


----------



## rena94 (23 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
كلام موزون*​​


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*​** المرتشى يفضل النزهة فى درج الجزيرة*
** مهندس خطوط الكهرباء يعانى من الضغط العالى*
** مرات العربجى تحط لابنها السندوتشات فى الشنطه وتعلقها فى رقبته*
** ابن القهوجى من عشاق لعبة السحلب فات*
** تاجر السكاكين يفضل الاقامة فى مدينه نصل*
** مرات بائع الانابيب اذا حبت تعرف انه يتنفس وهو نائم تولع عود كبريت وتحطه قدام مناخيرة*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

*اربط الغزال مع الحمار .. يا بيعلمو الرفس يا النهيق*

*حلوين مشكووور يا بيتر

الرب يباركك*


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اربط الغزال مع الحمار .. يا بيعلمو الرفس يا النهيق*
> 
> *حلوين مشكووور يا بيتر*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*


* شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## BITAR (14 مايو 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*​** المحامى يفضل الاقامة فى ( روب ) الفرج*
** مهندس الطرق يفضل ذات المطبات العاليه*
** شبكة بنت السباك 3 محابس*
** احسن فيلم فى نظر لاعب الشطرنج العسكرى الاسود*
** تغضب زوجة بائع الورد لانة ذقنة بتشوكها*
** القهوجى اول ما يصحى يوم صباحيتة يرش ميه امام اوضه نومة*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اووووووووى

ميرسى بيتر​_


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (19 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*جامدين اوى*

*تسلم ايدك يا باشا*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *جامدين اوى*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا باشا*​


* شكرا ماربيلا*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_
> 
> _حلوين اووووووووى_​
> 
> _ميرسى بيتر_​


* شكرا اكليل الشوك*​


----------



## maro sweety (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى


* شكرا maro sweety*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بمناسبة رمضان*​** طبيب الاسنان قبل ما ياكل القطايف يشوف ( الحشو )*
** مرات الجناينى ترش الشربات على الكنافة (بالخرطوم )*
** المذيعة الشاطرة تفطر جوزها على ( هواها )*
** بتاع العرقسوس يصحى عياله (بالشخاليل)*
** العجلاتى يشترى قمر الدين ( باللفة )*
** مرات الحلوانى تليف عيالها ( بخرطة كنافة )*


----------



## BITAR (26 أغسطس 2010)

*بمناسبة رمضان*​**( تاجرالغسالات الكهربائية ) ريقه (بينشف) اوتوماتيك.*
** ( بتاع الفول ) يفرق الخشاف على عياله ( بالكبشة ).*
** مرات ( تاجر قمر الدين) عيالها ميلولين على طول.*
** بتاع البلح دماغة ( ناشفة ).*
** ( الخفير) لما يصحى عياله للسحور (يضرب طلقتين فى الهوا).*
** (تاجر الياميش) خفيف الظل يكتب على الزبيب وكل (الزبيب) بالاشارة يفهم.*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2010)

*بمناسبة رمضان*​**مرات(الحلاق ) تسلك الكنافة (بالمشط) *
** ( السكرتيرة) تحشى القطايف وتقفلها ( بالدباسة )*
** مرات ( الحداد) تهرس الفول ( بالشاكوش ) *
** زوجة( تاجر المكسرات ) معاها ( جوز ) مايجيش الا بالكسر. *
** ( الصيدلى) قبل مدفع (الامساك) ياخد ( ملين )  *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههه
حلوين اوووي
مرسي ليك بيتر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين كتييييير يااستاذ بيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*​**(المحامى) يطلب تأجيل زفافه لما بعد ( الاطلاع ) *
** ( تاجرالاحذية ) يلبس النظارة ( باللبيسه)*
** مرات ( السواق) متعودة ( تزقه ) على اهله *
** ( مدير المدرسة ) فصوله ( بايخة ) *
** ( البلطجى) يصحى مراتة (بالشومة) *


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا
​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*​**(النجار) يخدش كارت الشحن ( بالفارة) *
** صاحب مصنع المياه ( الغازية ) حظه ( عوالم)*
** ان يفخر ( النقاش) بزوجته لانها ( مبيضه ) وشه*
** مرات ( بتاع العصير) تحط له الشوربة فى  ( كيس بشفاطة) *
** ( الحلاق) يعرف احداث اى مسلسل من اول (حلقة) *
** ان لا تثق المراة فى زوجها ( الميكانيكى ) لانه ( لابيحل ولا بيربط ) *


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*​**(التربى) بعد ما ياكل الفرخة ( يركن العضم على جنب) *
** بنت ( النجار ) يوم فرحها تقطع التورتة ( بالمنشار)*
** ( الطباخ ) عايش حياتة حسب ( المقادير ) *
** ان تطلب زوجة ( بائع المياه الغازية ) الخلع لان عيشته ( صودا ) *
** ( مربى الكلاب ) لا ينهى اى موضوع بحسم .. لازم يسيب له ( ذيل ) *
** (ضابط المباحث) لما يلبس خطيبتة الشبكة (يحط ايديها الاثنين فى غويشه واحدة) *


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*بطبيعة الحال*
*بمناسبة عيد الاضحى*​**(تاجر الاراضى) يفرق اللحمة على عيالة( بالنمر) *
** ( العربجى ) يحط لعياله الشوربة فى (الجردل)*
** اذا وقفت حته لحمة فى زور مرات ( السباك ) يشفطها ( بالشفاطة ) *
** ( الصيدلى) يشرب الشوربة ( بغطا قزازة ) *
** زوجة ( طبيب العيون) تحت له الخل على وش الفتة ( بالقطارة ) *
** مرات (صاحب مركز التخسيس) تسيح الليه (فى الساونا) *


----------



## BITAR (22 أبريل 2011)

*بطبيعة الحال*​ 
**(الشيال) لما يخرج عياله (يشيل )عيل على كتفه واتنين تحت باطه *
** ( تاجر السلاح ) لما يسقع يقول الجو (رصاص)*
** ابن( المدرسه ) بعد ما ياكل يمسح الطبق (بأستيكه ) *
** ( زوجة طبيب الامراض الصدرية ) متقدرش ( تتنفس ) قدامة *
** ( الخمورجى ) يعيش حياتة ياكل و( يشرب ) *
** ابن ( صاحب شركة المحمول ) يكتب فى الامتحان النيل فرعان دمياط و ( رصيد )*


----------

